#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-18
<zied> Projets pour la Tunisie : http://ziedabid.free.fr/tunisie/
<bemawi> en .free.fr mouarf
<subr00t> bonjour
<Neo31> bjr
<subr00t> rit mail list?
<subr00t> a propos zied abid?
<Neo31> not yet
<Neo31> c koi le sujet du mail
<Neo31> sur la ml sfd ?
<subr00t> Neo31, des projet pour l'internet en tunisie, tu doit les lire, c interessant
<Neo31> oui g vu c sur la ml sfd
<subr00t> quesque tu en pense?
<Neo31> so cool
<zied> bemawi: et bien, c'est ce que j'ai sous la main pour le moment ...
<zied> L'objectif c'est de migrer vers une page wiki, probablement ici : http://wiki.opentunisia.org/index.php/Main_Page
<bemawi> bha, avec le temps, tu passeras peut-être à un hébergement @home ;)
<zied> subr00t, Neo31: çà fait plaisir de savoir que çà plaît à certains
<zied> bemawi: j'y suis déjà : zied.abid.be
<zied> mais c'est tout petit serveur .. imagine, par chance une connection de 10 milles visiteurs :p
<zied> je gris mon pauvre sheevaplug ?
<zied> je sais que c'est impossible
<subr00t> zied, c vraiment klk chose de special si on arrive a le faire
<zied> et j'epsère subr00t
<zied> je l'espère de tout mon c½ur ...
<subr00t> je peut aider, si on peut former un group
 * bemawi en a 150 par mois
<zied> c'est le but, former des groupes de travail
<zied> bemawi: 150 quoi ?
<bemawi> visiteurs
<zied> visiteurs ?
<bemawi> sur un upload à 110ko/s
<zied> :) moi j'en ai 0 par mois :D
<bemawi> je frole parfois le gigat
<zied> :D
<bemawi> (d'upload sur le mois)
<zied> oui, j'ai compris ...
<bemawi> j'ai des retour comme quoi parfois, le site est un peu "long"
<bemawi> sauf qu'il y a 3 sites en temps normale ;)
<zied> je te raconte pas moi, surtout si la famille essaye de voir la gallerie photos ...
<bemawi> dont un qui est que d'image
<bemawi> ouais, les images, le truc le plus consomateur
<zied> bemawi: t'as quoi comme serveur ?
<bemawi> debian
<zied> très bien , mais je parle de la machine ;)
<bemawi> je peux te donner le lspci
<zied> :D :D
<bemawi> ou toute commande que tu veux ;)
<bemawi> mais j'ai aucune idée de ce qu'il a dans le capot
<zied> non, je veux dire les caractéristique de la machine
<zied> ha ok, c'est EPS ?
<zied> RPS
<bemawi> un pc recyclé
<zied> ha d'accord
<bemawi> je l'ai récup pour 50 heureux :p
<zied> parce que moi, je suis sur un miniscule sheevaplug avec une clé usb comme disque ... : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SheevaPlug
<zied> tu comprends maintenant pourquoi je ne veux pas prendre de risque ;) ?
<zied> subr00t: tu es déjà inscrit ici : http://studs.u-strasbg.fr/studs.php?sondage=2vxm6unz3sabbls8#bas ?
<bemawi> zied: la classe :s :)
<subr00t> zied, nn je vais le faire maintenant
<zied> bemawi: merci ;)
<zied> subr00t: d'accord ;)
<bemawi> zied: tu rédiges toi même ton html ? (il est assez prorpe dans l'ensemble ;) )
<zied> 95% non, j'utilise un template pour le css et les forme, pour le texte, j'utilise txt2tags pour convertir le doc en 36000 format, le html inclu
<zied> tout est expliqué dans la partie copyright tout en ba de la page
<bemawi> même sur ton site perso (je parle de ce code là)
<zied> pareille, un template
<zied> vive le creative common ;)
<bemawi> ^^
<bemawi> zied: en le recodant, tu derais pouvoir passer sous les 1,5 ko la page :)
<bemawi> qui dit hébergement @home dit besoin d'avoir du html et un css léger :)
<zied> ha bon, j'ai pas pensé à voir le code généré franchement
<zied> tu vois des choses //enlevable// ?
<bemawi> les commetaires ;)
<zied> X-D
<zied> oui c'est vrai :)
<bemawi> regrouper les <div id=""><ul>(...)</ul></div> en <ul id="">(...)</ul>
<zied> intéréssant ..
<bemawi> tu obtiens le même effet en jouant avec les margin et padding
<bemawi> ul ll class="gauche"
<bemawi> pour au final par un class droit
<zied> il en a
<bemawi> mieux virer le class="droit"
<zied> Contact
<bemawi> oups
<bemawi> les gauches
<zied> mais bon, c'est vrai
<zied> pour optimiser c'une piste ...
<bemawi> pour les gauches, tu dis dans le css li{gauche}
<bemawi> et
<bemawi> .droit{droit}
<bemawi> ça allège ton css et ton html :)
<bemawi> <div class="vcard"> <= je doute que garder un format vcard soit "utile"
<bemawi> (désolé, mais j'aime bien regarder les code html des sites ou je passe ;) )
<bemawi> 11 ko de styles css ;)
<zied> oui c'est trop ... :(
<zied> mais au contraire bemawi , merci
<bemawi> encore heureux, en compresser ça passe à 4 ;)
<zied> bemawi: comme je t'es dis, c'est pas moi qui l'a fait le template, mais c'est pas une raison pour ne pas optimiser :D
<bemawi> on a tout à gagner ;)
<zied> oui XD
<bemawi> moins de place disque dur
<bemawi> sur un site générer via php ;)
<bemawi> ça passe inaperçus
<bemawi> mais sur la consomation en bande passante là, on le ressent trés vite
<zied> ouii, et comment !! avec notre connexion ... çà se sent très vite
<bemawi> dire qu'avant 2003 et l'explosion du web 2.0 les concepteurs de site faisait tout pour ne pase dépasser les 40ko la page
<zied> le bon vieux temps :p
<bemawi> bha, c'estait à cause de modem à 45ko
<bemawi> un site trop lourd mettant trop de temps à s'afficher n'etait pas commerciallement acceptable
<bemawi> et là, sous couvert que le haut débit est partout
<zied> oui c'est vrai ...
<bemawi> on vois des pages à 1 mo dès  la page d'accueil
<zied> hé oui ...
<zied> moi j'ai recourt de plus en plsu à la console, surtout pour lire les articles..
<bemawi> (bon, la page la plus lourde possble chez moi est l'affichage complet des vignettes des images hébergée, soit 2 mo actuellement)
<zied> et bien c'est normal
<zied> ;)
<bemawi> 100ko de code html
<bemawi> 3 de css
<bemawi> 2145 d'images ! (477 images !)
<bemawi> hihihi :)
<bemawi> enfin pour en revenir à des "code léger"
<bemawi> un html bien codé, avec un css bien rédigé
<bemawi> = moins de consomation de bande passante
<bemawi> => donc moins de consomation élétrique
<bemawi> => moins de pollution ?
<zied> \o/
<bemawi> je crois que je vais virer les images de pied de page de mon site perso
<zied> salem tout le monde
<nizarus> salam zied
<Neo31> slt
<nizarus> ahla Neo31
<nizarus> Neo31, alors les feed backs de la journée ?
<Goldenscorp> salut bemawi KanGouLya Neo31 nizarus slimTN zied
<Neo31> pas encore
<bemawi> lut
<nizarus> :)
<Neo31> stp ken tnajjam a3mlilna diffusion sur les membres qui on confirmer leurs presence a l'event de la page du club
<nizarus> je vais publier les photos que j'ai récolté
<Neo31> le lien de la page avec le petit questionnaire
<Neo31> famma juste 6 3amrou el questionnaire juska mnt
<nizarus> Neo31, ???
<bemawi> (de la plage du club [sig, fatigué moi])
<Neo31> tres bien g besoin des photos aussi
<Neo31> att nizarus
<Neo31> voila les deux liens a diffuser pour les membres qui on confirmer sur la page de l'event :
<Neo31> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Free-Your-Mind/190834227628264
<nizarus> Neo31, c'est toi qui a crée l'event FB donc tu peux envoyer à tous
<Neo31> http://apps.facebook.com/my-polls/qunqg09o
<Neo31> non le premier event nizarus
<Neo31> famma ness ma l9awech wa9t pour reconfirmer donc normalement tlm est sur la premiere page
<nizarus> Neo31, message sent
<ines> slt
<Neo31> ahla ines
<ines> KanGoulya ta trouvé de solution pour ton problème hier?
<KanGouLya> salut @ * /-)
<KanGouLya> quel problème d'hier ?
<Neo31> ahla KanGouLya
<KanGouLya> ahlan Neo31
<Neo31> sa va mieux ?
<KanGouLya> ines je suis passé vite fait hier mais pas de soucis
<KanGouLya> par contre quelqu'un demandait s'il pouvait installer ubuntu sur du ntfs
<KanGouLya> hamdoullah Neo
<KanGouLya> je suis pas trop sorti
<Neo31> :s
<KanGouLya> juste pour quelques rdv et je fait du coocooning chez moi à coder
<ines> mdrr mouch ta rencontré un prob ac la simulation d'une machine distante d'un ami?
<Neo31> good luck :)
<ines> tu l'a résolu?
<KanGouLya> désolé je ne crois pas
<KanGouLya> je suis sr un autre chan désolé
<KanGouLya> salut wissem :D
<wissem> salut KanGouLya :)))
<KanGouLya> :
<KanGouLya> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-19
<tuxtn> salut tout le monde
<tuxtn> salut bemawi merci pour votre solution l'autre fois elle a marché!
<bemawi> la reinstal ?
<bemawi> ou le lien de restaure ?
<tuxtn> restaure
<bemawi> bha, ormis la piste, c'est toi qui à fais le reste ;)
<tuxtn> sinon quelqu'un peut m'aider sur un prb d'hebergement?
<bemawi> tu es désormais plus compétent que moi sur la question de restauration
<tuxtn> je voudrais faire un hosting mais on me demande d'avoir un numero en france
<tuxtn> pour envoyer le code de confirmation
<tuxtn> ya pas un programme pour generer un numero et puis l'utiliser pour recevoir des messages?
<tuxtn> un yopmail telephonique
<bemawi> je doute :(
<tuxtn> vous connaisez des channel irc avec beaucoup de francais?
<tuxtn> faudra demander l'aide de quelqu'un :D
<bemawi> ubuntu-fr
<bemawi> debianfr
<bemawi> html-fr
<bemawi> php-fr
<bemawi> ...
<bemawi> tout les machins en fr
<tuxtn> c pas offtopic de demander le numero d'un mec?
<tuxtn> je risque de me faire kick par un op non?
<bemawi> sur html-fr et php-fr ça peut passer
<bemawi> tuxtn: j'ai pas de portable ;)
<tuxtn> tant mieux :D
<tuxtn> moi si j'en avais pas besoin pour le travail je le jeterai
<tuxtn> c'est un attrape cancer
#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-20
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde
<TrackerDPP> Salam
<seif_> slt
<TrackerDPP> Salam tout le monde
<nizarus> salut TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> Comment ça va Nizarus
<nizarus> bien merci TrackerDPP et toi ?
<TrackerDPP> ça va molo
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  |*** Prochaine journée Ubuntu à ISSAT Sousse  23/04/2011 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/EventISSAT11.04 ***|| Prochaine réunion le --/--/2011 à --h-- ||
<KanGouLya> Bonsoir @ * /-)
<KanGouLya> merci quand même nizarus ;)
<nizarus> KanGouLya, de quoi ?
<KanGouLya> bah pour les papiers
<KanGouLya> es qu il y a des compétences wikimedia parmis vous ?
<KanGouLya> vous avez une idées sur la manière de bloquer des bots qui s'attaquent a modifier les pages talk ?
<nizarus> j'ai rien :) sauf que je suis la cause du problème
<KanGouLya> comment ça la cause du problème ?
<nizarus> si tu n'était pas venu à monastir tu aura tes papiers encore avec toi :)
<nizarus> que cherche tu exactement pour wikimedia ?
<KanGouLya> non pas du tout C T à moi de bien me renseigner pour la vignette ;)
<KanGouLya> G quelques soucis si non avec une salleté de bot : http://wiki.kangoulya.org/index.php/Special:RecentChanges
<KanGouLya> et visiblement il est aussi passé là :  http://wiki.opentunisia.org/index.php/Special:RecentChanges
<nizarus> y a pas un truc semblable à http://akismet.com/ utilisé par wordpress
<nizarus> KanGouLya, http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:Combating_spam
<zeitouna> SALAM A TOUS
<nizarus> salam zeitouna ça fait longtemps :)
<zeitouna> et oui  c la saison
<zeitouna> un hivers tres chaud
<zeitouna> un printemps volcanique
<zeitouna> un petit probleme avec virtualbox
<nizarus> le quel ?
<zeitouna> je suis sur une partition qui manque d'espace et je veux l'installer sur une autre
<nizarus> il suffit de déplacer le disque virtuelle vers la nouvelle partition et re-configurer ta machine virtuelle
<zeitouna> deplacer comment
<nizarus> couper/coller
<zeitouna> oui mais couper d'ou ?
<nizarus> regarde dans virtualbox où est sauvegarder le disque virtuelle de ta machine virtuelle
<zeitouna> whereis virtualbox
<zeitouna>    
<zeitouna> virtualbox: /usr/bin/virtualbox /usr/lib/virtualbox /usr/share/virtualbox
<nizarus> tu veux installer virtualbox dans une autre partition ou tu veux installer une machine virtuelle sur une autre partition ?
<zeitouna> est ce que je suis sur la bonne voie
<nizarus> j'ai peux être pas bien compris ce que tu veux faire
<zeitouna> je suis sur une partition qui manque de volume et je veux installer nimporte quel logiciel sur une autre partition
<nizarus> ah !! normalement les installations doivent se faire dans la partition racine
<nizarus> essaye de libérer de l'espace
<zeitouna> ça se fait sur windows
<nizarus> ou d'augmenter la taille de la partition avec un live CD ubuntu
<zeitouna> avec gparted je peux ?
<zeitouna> tu connais une facon pour augmenter?
<nizarus> oui avec gparted tu peux le faire
<nizarus> mais à partir du live CD
<zeitouna> avec live cd tu fais comment
<nizarus> démarre sur le live CD
<nizarus> ensuite lance gparted
<nizarus> et augmente la taille de la partition
<nizarus> gparted est disponible automatiquement avec le live CD
<zeitouna> tu seras encore là
<xeitouna> REBONSOIR
<xeitouna> VOILQ JE SUSI SUR GPQRTED
<nizarus> tu sais l'utiliser ou pas ?
<xeitouna> COINCE
<xeitouna> NON JE sqis pqs ituliser
<nizarus> hmmm !! essaye de lire un peut dessus donc http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/gparted
<nizarus> tu dois savoir quelle partition tu veux agrandir
<nizarus> ensuite modifier ça taille
<nizarus> et appliquer les changements
<nizarus> tout ça avec précaution car une mauvaise manipulation peut engendrer une perte des données
<xeitouna> qlors c rate ..je peux pqs
#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-21
<ZEITOUNA> remarhaba
<nizarus> pourquoi tu a abdiquer ZEITOUNA ?
<ZEITOUNA> abdiquer veux dire quoi
<nizarus> isteslemt :)
<ZEITOUNA> je ter l'eponge....pas encore
<nizarus> :)
<ZEITOUNA> tu as une autre solution
<biscraft> bonsoir
<slimTN> lu
<biscraft> slimTN,
<biscraft> dhab' ça parle pas a cette heure?
<slimTN> koi ,
<slimTN> ?*
<biscraft> ya du monde a quelle heure en general?
<wafa1407> saslam
<biscraft> bonsoir
<crack3r> bonsoir biscraft
<TrackerDPP> Salam tout le monde
<ANIS> salam TrackerDPP, comment va tu mon ami?
<ANIS> hello @ *
<TrackerDPP> ça va molo et toi ANIS ?
<biscraft> bonsoir ANIS , TrackerDPP
<ANIS> hmd :) un peu de stress c'est tout :)
<ANIS> bonsoir biscraft
<biscraft> ANIS, stress de ? :p
<ANIS> études + projets + events à l'institut(il y on a beaucoup ces jours là :p :! :D ) + etc.........
<biscraft> insat ?
<ANIS> looooooool.. NOP
<biscraft> lol
<ANIS> ISITCom Hammam Sousse ;-)
<biscraft> ah :)
<biscraft> mte3na mela enti :p
<biscraft> jai bcp d'amis labas
<ANIS> loool.. médémik fi Chanel U-TN ma3néha mté3na ;)
<biscraft> :D
<biscraft> même si je suis pas du tout pro ubuntu mais bon
<biscraft> :D en tt cas une chose est sur a propos des etudes, evite de stresser ça te servira pas a grand chose :D
<ANIS> t'es pas le seul, je suis pas pro aussi ;)
<biscraft> non c pas ça
<biscraft> jaime pas ubuntu c ske je voulais dire
<biscraft> plutot archlinux pour ma part
<ANIS> :/
<ANIS> ah ok
<biscraft> mais l'important c'est qu'on soit adepte de linux :P
<biscraft> maw ? :D
<ANIS> yap c'est le plus important..
<ANIS> l'essentiel que tu utilise pas WinBug :p :!
<biscraft> :)
<biscraft> t'es en quel classe sinon?
<ANIS> 2éme année license réseaux
<biscraft> bien
<biscraft> islem baga ça te dit quelque chose?
<ANIS> loooooooool
<ANIS> on est dans le même classe ;)
<biscraft> :))
<biscraft> c'est une amie
<ANIS> jolie :D
<biscraft> ;P
<ANIS> j'aime bien lorsque je trouve des amis de mes amis :-D
<biscraft> :P
<ANIS> tu fait quoi dans la vie?
<biscraft> je travail avec jeuxvideo.com
<biscraft> et jetudie a ESPRIT
<ANIS> coooooooooooooooooooooool :D
<biscraft> 3eme année
<biscraft> héhé
<ANIS> rabi m3ék :D
<biscraft> Merci bcp
<TrackerDPP> ANIS: chez moi il y a la guerre
<TrackerDPP> j'ai dû bougé pour une commune plus calme
<ANIS> pourauoi qu'est ce qu'il y a chez toi :p :d
<ANIS> TrackerDPP:
<TrackerDPP> oui ANIS ?
<ANIS> re, TrackerDPP j'ai dit: pourquoi qu'est ce qu'il y a chez toi :-P :-D
<TrackerDPP> ben tu sais mon pays n'est pas trop calme surtout une commune appélé YOPOUGON
<ANIS> ah ok :(
<biscraft> j'espere que la guerre s'arretera le plutot possible TrackerDPP
<biscraft> la guerre c'est tout ce qu'il y'a de plus horrible
<TrackerDPP> je l'espère aussi biscraft au fait il reste une commune ou il y a encore des personnes en arme qui sevissent
<TrackerDPP> Je prie que tout ça se calme
<TrackerDPP> et vite
<biscraft> mais la plupart sont avec le nouveau president c ça?
<ANIS> inchallah ça se calme le plutôt possible TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> Inch'ALLAH ANIS
<biscraft> re
<TrackerDPP> re biscraft
<biscraft> ça dort part ici TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> ben j'pense que oui
<TrackerDPP> lol
<biscraft> lol
<biscraft> on profite pr bavarder un peu alors
<biscraft> lol
<biscraft> t'es dans quel etablissement ??
<biscraft> universitaire*
<TrackerDPP> biscraft: je ne suis pas etudiant
<biscraft> ah.. jai du mal comprendre alors :)
<biscraft> mia culpa TrackerDPP ^^
<TrackerDPP> lol pas grave!
<TrackerDPP> et toi qu'est ce tu fais dans le vie ?
<biscraft> je travail avec jeuxvideo.com
<biscraft> je fais les test des beta et je redige les solution complete
<biscraft> puis sinon je suis etudiant en info
<TrackerDPP> cool comme boulot
<biscraft> Yes
<biscraft> un peu trop fatiguant pour les yeux des fois mais bon TrackerDPP
<biscraft> ya tjr des inconveniants :)
<TrackerDPP> je vois ça
<TrackerDPP> tu conçois des jeux aussi ?
<biscraft> non pas encore
<biscraft> jessaye de me familiariser avec le domaine mais pas tro pde temps libre donc ça avance lentement
<TrackerDPP> t'inquiète ça va venir
<biscraft> biensur inchallah, faut juste garder la motivation
<TrackerDPP> yep ça viendra Inch'ALLAH
<crack3r> biscraft, je suis entrain de jouer portal 2
<crack3r> t'as essayé ?
#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-22
<biscraft> crack3r, je l'ai sur mon steam mais je lai jamais essayé
<biscraft> des que je fini ce que jai sous la main je testerai inchallah
<biscraft> tiens tant qu'on y et crack3r, steam c bien stable sous linux ??
<crack3r> biscraft, je joue sur la xbox
<biscraft> ah :)
<biscraft> la chance :P
<biscraft> j'en ai une au travail
<crack3r> steam ca marche avec wine, la plupart des jeux sont jouable
<biscraft> oui jai testé counter strike dans le temps sous nux..
<biscraft> mais javais qlq bug a cause de compiz je sais pas maintenant s'ils ont était résolu
<crack3r> je jouais a css sous linux avec un fps de 70
<biscraft> par rapport a windows c peu ?
<crack3r> oui, mais ca sens pas la diffirence
<biscraft> tant mieux
<crack3r> les graphiques sont ok, ping ok
<biscraft> le ping c même mieux je pense
<crack3r> et je frague comme si je jouais sur win
<biscraft> dans le temps jai constaté un gain de 4,5 mille secondes
<biscraft> je vais reessayer ça me tente de rejouer teamfortress 2
<biscraft> je sais pas si t'as essayé
<crack3r> nan j'ai pas le jeu sur mon compte
<biscraft> pas de chance javais un compte de + mais il a était desactivé
<biscraft> ché pas pourquoi d'ailleurs xD
<crack3r> haha ptit pirate :p
<biscraft> mdr
<biscraft> grillé? :p
<TrackerDPP> bon j'vais au lit
<TrackerDPP> bye tout le monde
<sabri_icone> salu a ts
<biscraft> salut crack3r
<crack3r> salut biscraft, *
<sabri_icone> allo
<biscraft> salut sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> salu
<sabri_icone> Gd night
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<biscraft> bonsoir nizarus
<nizarus> ahla biscraft
<nizarus> biscraft, nouveau (nouvelle) ici ?
<biscraft> nouve"au", sur le chan oui
<biscraft> sinon linuxien depuis qlq années
<nizarus> mar7ba bik fil chan :)
<biscraft> merci :)
<nizarus> comment tu as entendu parler de ce chan ?
<biscraft> a la base jai était invité par monsieur Zied alaya, qui était mon enseignant a la fac
<biscraft> javais qlq amis qui venait ici avant ,darkus par exemple
<biscraft> puis comme je suis pas pro ubuntu je venais pas mais je sais pas pk ces jrs je me suis dit voila je vais me mettre a squatter les chans tunisiens :p
<biscraft> si ça gene pas bien sur
<nizarus> tout le monde est le bien venu (ubuntu, fedora, suse, debian) c'est la même famille :)
<biscraft> archlinux pour ma part.. mais jai fait le tour des distrib que tas cité
<biscraft> l'important c'est qu'on soit sous linux
<biscraft> le reste c des détails
<nizarus> +1
<nizarus> arch c'est une rolling release ?
<biscraft> yes
<biscraft> gentoo based
<nizarus> j'adore le principe d'une rolling release et je pense que je testerai ça un jour
<biscraft> ça vaut vraiment la peine
<nizarus> pour l'instant je reste fidèle à ma sud-africaine :)
<biscraft> oui mais rien ne tempeche de tester
<biscraft> c surtout tres instructif
<biscraft> mais apres le reste c une histoire de gout
<nizarus> yep
<biscraft> mais dit moi nizarus, c'est quoi les activités de la team? concretement ?
<nizarus> principalement des présentations dans les institutions universitaires pour parler de ubuntu et des LL
<nizarus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Events
<nizarus> j'en parle aussi un peut dans mon blog : http://blog.nizarus.org/
<biscraft> daccord
<biscraft> donc logiquement si je veux aider, je dois poster sur le forum, la mailing list et tout ça ?
<nizarus> j'ai pas bien compris ce que tu veux dire ?
<biscraft> j'aimerai participé aux activités d'ubuntu-tn en gros
<nizarus> ah
<nizarus> il suffit de s'inscrire sur notre liste de diffusion
<nizarus> et répondre aux appels à participations qui nous arrivent
<nizarus> mais rien n'empêche de s'inscrire aussi sur le forum et partout ailleur
<biscraft> oki
<biscraft> bon c bon pr la mailing list :p
<ahmed_issat> slm
<TrackerDPP> Salam tout le monde
<ahmed_issat> ws
<ahmed_issat> ahla
<biscraft> bonsoir les gars
<biscraft> TrackerDPP, ahmed_issat tout va bien?
<ahmed_issat> bon soir
<ahmed_issat> oui merci bis
<TrackerDPP> biscraft: ça va tranquile et toi ?
<biscraft> Hamdullah tranquil :)
<biscraft> +le
<TrackerDPP> oki
<nizarus> re
<TrackerDPP> Salut nizarus
<biscraft> re nizarus
<nizarus> :)
<TrackerDPP> :)
<nizarus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM07vttVdTo&feature=share
<biscraft> tiens, même dans une virtualbox qui demarre une fois ts les 100 jrs windows reste tjr un OS incomprehensible..
<biscraft> je viens de demarrer winbug depuis la vbox et je me rends compte que 6 go ont disparu :O
#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-23
<ayassinov> salut
<ayassinov> y a quelqu'un
<wafa1407> slm
<crack3r> w salam wafa1407
<wafa1407> cv
<wafa1407> !!
<crack3r> hamdoulah cava :) et toi?
<wafa1407> hmd
<wafa1407> je veux formate mon pc
<wafa1407> en supriment wind et ubuntu
<wafa1407> si je choisir l'instalation tt seul il ma suprimer mes fichier dans D:
<wafa1407> !!!!!!
<slimTN> cc wafa1407
<wafa1407> slm slimTN
<slimTN> dc enti taw 3andek masboub win & ubuntu ?
<wafa1407> oui
<slimTN> é tu veux formaté tt le DD
<slimTN> walla seulement el partie de win ?
<wafa1407> C:
<wafa1407> seulment
<wafa1407> D: nn
<slimTN> mm é tu veux instalé a la place de C un win ou ubuntu?
<wafa1407> ubuntu
<wafa1407> slimTN
<slimTN> mmm att kén 3andek un DD d: é c: é taw t7eb tsob ubuntu fel C:
<slimTN> b1 instali ubuntu wfel partie de DD e5tar el partition mta3 el C: (gamerha bel taille )
<wafa1407> mm taille
<slimTN> é b1 eli tal9aha meloul sé la C: :D
<wafa1407> hhhh
<wafa1407> ok
<wissem> wafa1407: lors de linstallation, choisis la partition de windows et elle va etre ecraser par ubuntu.
<wafa1407> merciiiiiii wissem    slimTN
<slimTN> z'tempris:D
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<TrackerDPP> Salam nizarus
<wissem> salem nizarus
<wafa1407> salam
<wafa1407> Nizarus salam
<wafa1407> nizarus
<nizarus> salam
<wafa1407> salam
<wafa1407> je veux utiliser virtuel box
<wafa1407> mais ila m'afficher un erreur
<nizarus> quelle erreur ?
<biscraft> bonsoir
<wafa1407> FATAL:Not Bootable medium found! System halted.
<wafa1407> bsr biscraft
<nizarus> salam biscraft
<bemawi> mdr
<nizarus> wafa1407, tu veux installer un système dans la machine virtuelle ?
<nizarus> bemawi, ?
<bemawi> [21:20] <wafa1407> FATAL:Not Bootable medium found! System halted.
<wafa1407> nn la virtual m'afficher cette erreur
<wafa1407> ala debut de l'execution
<bemawi> il faut juste spécifier un support avec un os valide
<biscraft> wafa1407, tu essaye de booter sur mac os?
<nizarus> wafa1407, tu as déjà installé un système sur la machine virtuelle ?
<biscraft> (juste curieux de savoir)
<bemawi> soit un cd, soit un disque dur virtuel avec un os
<wafa1407> nn
<bemawi> wafa1407: tu veux lancer quel os ?
<bemawi> ou installer
<wafa1407> je veux instaler wind exp
<wafa1407> xp
<bemawi> as-tu un cd ou une image iso de l'instalateur ?
<nizarus> il te faut donc le CD win XP et l'installer dans la machine virtuelle :)
<wafa1407> merci
<wafa1407> :)
<bemawi> je re dans une heure
<bemawi> @toute
<wafa1407> salam bemawi
<biscraft> wafa1407, tu as le cd ou pas encore?
<wafa1407> pas encore
<biscraft> oki
<wafa1407> merci nizarus bemawi biscraft je suis en train d'instaler l'XP    ;)
<biscraft> :P
<biscraft> nizarus, cétait auj' la tournée a l'ISSAT ?
<biscraft> wafa1407, c'est bon pour l'installation ?
<biscraft> Oups, faut que j'arrête de parler seul.. dur dur la vie d'autiste..
<bemawi> re
<bemawi> alors, le soucis virtualbox ? résolu ?
<bemawi> wafa1407: ? :)
<wafa1407> oui bimawi
<wafa1407> merci
<bemawi> wafa1407: utilise le touche tabulation pour completer des pseudo ;)
<wafa1407>               
<bemawi> première lettre puis tab
<wafa1407> w
<biscraft> :p
<wafa1407>  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<biscraft> bemawi, c'est valable aussi pour l'applet java ?
<TrackerDPP> re tout le monde
<biscraft> TrackerDPP, :)
<wafa1407> wafa1407:
<TrackerDPP> biscraft: comment ça va?
<bemawi> java ou javascript ?
<wafa1407> java
<bemawi> java oui, javascript je sais pas
<biscraft> ya une applet javascript pour irc o_O ??
<biscraft> TrackerDPP, tranquille merci, et toi?
<TrackerDPP> tranquille
<TrackerDPP> biscraft: j'ai pas ton MSN ou ton skype
<TrackerDPP> tu pourrais me le passer s'il te plait ?
<biscraft> yep no soucis
<biscraft> pv
<TrackerDPP> oki
<wafa1407> je un question
<wafa1407> wafa1407: bemawi trackerDPP
<wafa1407> bemawi:  je un question
<TrackerDPP> yep wafa1407
<TrackerDPP> vas y
<wafa1407> je veux disanstaler win de mon pc et etuliser seulment ubuntu
<wafa1407> comment je peut fair ca
<wafa1407> !!!!!!
<bemawi> heuu
<bemawi> gparted
<TrackerDPP> ben tu as deja installé Ubuntu ?
<wafa1407> oui
<bemawi> tu sucres les partoches avec win
<bemawi> aprés sois tu les ajoutes à ton tux
<TrackerDPP> ok
<bemawi> sois tu crées une partition que tu rends acessibles via ton home
<TrackerDPP> utilise un logiciel pour restaurer la partition
<TrackerDPP> gparted par exemple comme l'a cité bemawi
<wafa1407> ok je va l'instaler
<biscraft> je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne idée de virer definitivement windows
<bemawi> gparted (gnome) kparted (kde) ou parted (ligne de commande)
<biscraft> la decision te revient mais on sait jamais quand tu en aura besoin
<TrackerDPP> ben tu n'as rien d'important sous windows ?
<TrackerDPP> sinon tu pourrais avoir les deux sur une machine
<bemawi> l'autre solution
<bemawi> tu gardes ton windows
<bemawi> mais tu le rends accessible en écriture lecture via media
<wafa1407> nn je veux le disnstaler
<wafa1407> c vista
<wafa1407> :'(
<TrackerDPP> donc wafa1407 ce qui te reste c'est gparted
<TrackerDPP> sous ubuntu
<TrackerDPP> tu format ma partition windows
<wafa1407> oui
<wafa1407> ok
<wafa1407> merci
<wafa1407> :)
<TrackerDPP> et tu restitues à Ubuntu
<TrackerDPP> de rien ;)
<biscraft> en tt cas wafa1407 si un jour taurai besoi nde win tu n'aurai qu'a linstaller sur virtualbox
<biscraft> et profiter de la stabilité de linux ^^
<wafa1407> oui c ca ce que je suis en train de fair
<wafa1407> disintaler vista d
<wafa1407> et instaler xp sur virtual box
<biscraft> wafa1407, bonne strategie.. j'ai fait pareil sur mon pc
<wafa1407> bien
<wafa1407> :)
<bemawi> et au final, tu lanceras peut-etre de moins en moins virtualbox
<biscraft> bemawi, tout depend des besoins je pense..
<bemawi> si il ne joue pas
<wafa1407> biscraft:  oui c vrais
<wafa1407> comme moi maintenant je suis obliger d'utiliser win sur mon pc et la logecielle ne fonctioner pas sur vista
<biscraft> vista c une merde ambulante
<wafa1407> oui
<biscraft> xp sur la virtualbox sera parfait
<biscraft> wafa1407, juste verifie que ta virtualbox detect l'usb correctement
<biscraft> pour ne pas avoir des problemes a passer les données edans apres
<biscraft> sinon au pire on installera samba pour la prise en charge reseau
<wafa1407> ok
<wafa1407> maintenant je suis en train de utiliser gparted
<biscraft> :D
 * biscraft est content de voir windows mourir
 * biscraft muahaha
<wafa1407> je utilise C: pour vista et ubuntu
<wafa1407> kifech na3mel bech just disintaller wind
<wafa1407> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<biscraft> tu utilise la meme partition pour les 2 OS ?
<wafa1407> oui
<biscraft> oups :)
<wafa1407> :(
<biscraft> je sais pas trop quoi te repondre vu que jai tjr installé win et linux separement
<biscraft> wafa1407, t'as grub au demarrage?
<biscraft> au nimp quel boot loader ?
<biscraft> si oui vire simplement le dossier windows depuis linux vu que tas acces a la partition
<wafa1407> comment
<wafa1407> !!!!!!!
<biscraft> wafa1407, a la base comment as tu installer ubuntu?
<wafa1407> avec wind
<wafa1407> biscraft:  avec wind
<biscraft> ok dis moi wafa1407
<biscraft> quand tu demarre ta machine tu dois imperativement passer par windows wala ta le choix ?
<wafa1407> je le choix
<biscraft> ok alors
<biscraft> comme c la meme partition on va pas a formater mais plutot
<biscraft> effacer manuellement windows
<wafa1407> comment
<wafa1407> !!!!!!!!!!!
<biscraft> wafa1407, tu as gnome ou kde ?
<wafa1407> gnome
<biscraft> ok quand tu vas dans computer
<biscraft> ensuite file file system
<wafa1407> ok
<biscraft> et regarde si tas un dossier windows
<biscraft> 10 min je reviens
<slimTN> wafa1407:
<slimTN> sé koi le blém ?
<bahsouna_> tawa hné walla ghadi ?
<slimTN> gadi gadi xD
<wafa1407> hh
<wafa1407> slimTN:  je veux disintaler wind de mon pc
<slimTN> euh att
<slimTN> ta  récupéré té data men D:
<slimTN> ba3d ma sabit ubuntu ?
<wafa1407> oui
<ismail> re
<wafa1407> sl ismail
<slimTN> dc formati el partition é kahaw :D
<wafa1407> slm
<slimTN> rodha ext4
<wafa1407> elle est deja utuliser ext4
<slimTN> koi ??
<wafa1407> ext4 masboueb faha
<biscraft> re
<Guest56778> :)
<slimTN> nn wafa1407 ti houwa windows dc el sys de fichier ntfs
<slimTN> enti a3mel formaté é ext4 (bech ykoun compatible ac ubuntu)
<wafa1407> oui c vrais
<slimTN> é ton winzeft é viré ;)
<biscraft> slimTN, une question
<biscraft> quand ubuntu est win sont installés sur la meme partition, c quoi le format utiliser ?
<slimTN> même partition ?
<crack3r> biscraft, sur la meme partition? c'est possible ca?
<slimTN> es avec wubi ?
<wafa1407> hawa bech na7kilkom chnoua sarli lyouma
<wafa1407> att
<slimTN> nn crack3r la3ala ac wubi
<biscraft> aucune idée c'est que wafa1407 m'a dit qu'elle a es 2 os sur la meme partition
<biscraft> donc je demande :)
<crack3r> ubuntu dans windows
<wafa1407> attttttttttttttt
<wafa1407> bech na7ki bel arby
<wafa1407> o
<wafa1407> ok
<wafa1407> !!!
<slimTN> beli t7eb wafa1407
<slimTN> :D
<wafa1407> merci
<biscraft> lool
<wafa1407> ken lazem nformati el pc el kol
<biscraft> allez silence radio wafa parle
<wafa1407> ena7 wind w ubuntu w nsob ubuntu de vouveau
<wafa1407> :)
<wafa1407> merci biscraft
<wafa1407> lorsque je resinstal ubuntu
<wafa1407> rja3li el ubuntu eli konet nesta3mel fiah
<wafa1407> w el wind tna7a
<wafa1407> w tawa kif 7alit gparted je trouver que C: a utiliser just 1.30g
<wafa1407> donc wind desinstaler
<wafa1407> ;)
<wafa1407> et ubuntu nn
<wafa1407> :)
<wafa1407> chkouen 3andou ta3lie9
<wafa1407> kamalet
<wafa1407> :)
<slimTN> béhi wafa
<wafa1407> slimTN:    biscraft     crack3r    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<slimTN> att :p
<biscraft> ena kayeni moch fehem mlih :P
<slimTN> bech nese2lek klk kestion
<slimTN> é tu me répon
<slimTN> :D
<slimTN> tous d'abor
<slimTN> el DD mté3ek kiféch m9asem tawa ?
<wafa1407> dev/sda1
<biscraft> slimTN, tu nous facilites la tache merci :D
<wafa1407> dev/sda2
<wafa1407> dev/sda3
<slimTN> 9adéch fihom espace ?
<biscraft> donc windows linux et swap
<slimTN> biscraft: té sous ubuntu ?
<biscraft> slimTN, Archlinux
<slimTN> wafa1407:  fé moi une capture d'ecrant de Gparted aman
<wafa1407> ok
<wafa1407> att
<slimTN> biscraft: tatla3chi fellag wmet5abi :D
<crack3r> mdr slimTN
<biscraft> slimTN, j'ai pas trop compris la blague
<biscraft> :[
<wafa1407> att
<slimTN> sé po une blague on a un ami
<wafa1407> wein nab3ath el foto
<slimTN> geeks é ki utilise arch
<wafa1407> !!!!!!!!!!!!
<slimTN> ki a disparu =S
<slimTN> win t7eb
<wafa1407> sur group ubutntu tn fi fb
<slimTN> imaghask walla chniya
<slimTN> :D
<biscraft> non alors c'est pas moi :)
<slimTN> ok wafa
<biscraft> mais je pourrai remplacer votre ami au cas ou
<slimTN> wafa1407:
<biscraft> je suis sociable :p
<slimTN> mdr nn notre ami né po ( crack3r fellag é sociable ou po :D )
<biscraft> putain il est horrible son pseudo
<biscraft> :/
<biscraft> on dirait un hacker
<biscraft> :(
<crack3r> lol je sais pas slimTN, apparement il est sociable ces derniers jours, pauvre fellag
<crack3r> XD
<wafa1407> slimTN:  biscraft  c sur le groupe
<slimTN> rabi yostrou borjouia looooooool
<crack3r> fellag, a3mel talla 3al log
<biscraft> :O
<slimTN> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa3
<crack3r> on parlait de toi
<crack3r> omg, t'es pas normal fellag
<fellag> oui j'ai vu le log !
<slimTN> wafa1407: ton DD é une cata totale
<fellag> crack3r, déjà que c'est ça qui m'a motivé a me connecté de tt vitesse xD
<biscraft> et bah..
<slimTN> att crack3r kiféch ynajem ychouf elog ki makénech conncté ?
<crack3r> lol
<wafa1407> :)
<crack3r> euh je sais pas
<biscraft> c sur le site de freenode
<fellag> y a une fille avec un prob de parition qui a banoncé slimTN x'D
<biscraft> ya les logs
<fellag> non biscraft
<biscraft> ou ché plus ou
<slimTN> mdr fellag
<fellag> le petit bot a la con de ubuntu fé tout loggé ici
<biscraft> ah bon fellag je lisai les log depuis le net moi mais jai oublié ou
<biscraft> ah oui voila
<biscraft> trou de memoire scuz
<slimTN> béhi wafa1407 ksk tu veux fér maintenant de ton PC ?
<slimTN> exactement
<fellag> mais je parlé plutot d'une tof sur le groupe fb
<slimTN> fellag: biscraft t iosktou
<slimTN> :p
<wafa1407> n7eb na3ref si wind a disintaler w nn
<wafa1407> 3ala 5ater fi el dimarage il ma demande de choisir w ya3tini erreur
<wafa1407> ok fellag
<wafa1407> !!!!!!!!!!!!
<wafa1407> demarage
<wafa1407> :p
<slimTN> nn tna7a mé el espace té3ou lkol mché 7ram :p
<wafa1407> la 3ad
<wafa1407> :(
<wafa1407> w el 7al
<wafa1407> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<slimTN> é Oui 50go /boot
<slimTN> tfasa5 koooool chay
<slimTN> :D
<wafa1407> 7ata el D:
<wafa1407> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<slimTN> slash bout max 512Mo mouch 50Go
<slimTN> é el swap 90 Mo mich chwaya ?
<slimTN> é surtt e9sem el sys / wa7dou wel /home wa7dou
<slimTN> sinn fellag crack3r biscraft klémi s7i7 ?
<biscraft> je suppose qu'elle peut virer la partition windows
<biscraft> et agrandir celle d'ubuntu
<fellag> slimTN, oui s7i7 le boot max 512 déjà barcha fih mais ça fait pas de mal
<fellag> sinon le swap ça dépend de ta ram
<fellag> de préférence 2Go de Swap c'est bien
<biscraft> yep
<wafa1407> :(
<slimTN> wafa1407: 3andek barcha doné inportant/intéréssante N
<slimTN> ?*
<wafa1407> oui
<wafa1407> nouveau nom c mes doc
<slimTN> 40 Go de donné ?
<wafa1407> oui
<wafa1407> lazemni 9a3da bech nefrez eli 7achti biah
<wafa1407> :(
<slimTN> ch9a3ed na3mel nji
<slimTN> 9oli wa9téch kahaw wafa1407
<slimTN> loool
<wafa1407> looooooooooooooool
<biscraft> :P
<biscraft> slimTN, au service du peuple
<biscraft> :P
<slimTN> sinn wafa1407 té le bienvenu en #geeks-tn ;)
<wafa1407> :)
<wafa1407> merci slim
<wafa1407> slimTN:
<wafa1407> :)
<slimTN> z'tempri wafa1407
<Neo31> famma reunion?
<Neo31> bsr a tous
<Neo31> :)
<wafa1407> bsr Neo31
<wafa1407> :)
<wafa1407> kemlet el reunion
<wafa1407> :)
<crack3r> XD Neo31
<Neo31> yezi bla tfadlik wafa1407
<Neo31> ama hay 7afla ellila
<wafa1407> madam wafa1407  mawjouda
<wafa1407> :)
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> jibtha w jit
<wafa1407> hhhhh
<Neo31> ken jet le7keya hakka rani 7komt 3lik t7ott el xchat yet7all par defaut m3a el pc
<wafa1407> hhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<wafa1407> hak ma beytech traka7li el pc
<wafa1407> ken raka7thouli
<wafa1407> rahou el tchat dima 7afel
<wafa1407> 3ala 5aterni dima b machekli
<slimTN> 9olou ya wafa1407 kén mouch men slim rani ltaw n7areb
<wafa1407> :p
<slimTN> #NHF xD
<wafa1407> hhhh
<wafa1407> oui
<Neo31> hhhh
<wafa1407> slim l tawa la 9ali chnoua na3mel
<wafa1407> :p
<Neo31> yezina 3ad
<Neo31> ahah slimTN
<Neo31> 7irt fi 2 partitions ?
<wafa1407> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<slimTN> ti séhla
<slimTN> ama mouch sur
<slimTN> é pi jé plus  ubuntu
<Neo31> hhh
<slimTN> même pr testé lé comande
<slimTN> é te doné lé tuto  truc :/
<Neo31> slim il suffit de faire l'upgrade vers le quad core avec la commande rm ;)
<slimTN> tu parle de rm -f /* 7kéya haka ?
<slimTN> merde jé po d'ubuntu pr testé
<Neo31> hhhhh
<slimTN> mdr
<Neo31> g rien dit moi
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> enti 9olt
<wafa1407> rm -f
<wafa1407> aman slimTN  Neo31
<wafa1407> ok
<Neo31> haya i9lbou hal s7ann
<Neo31> la neklou ban
<wafa1407> ma 3adech ta7kiou m3aya
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> banan
<Neo31> yum
<Neo31> bnine :)
<wafa1407> Neo31:
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> pong wafa1407
#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-24
<wafa1407> Oops
<wafa1407> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<TrackerDPP> Salut Neo31 mon pote
<Neo31> ahla TrackerDPP :)
<TrackerDPP> tape là mon pote ça fait un bye
<Neo31> kif el 7al :)
<TrackerDPP> ^^
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> winek mizilt menfi walla rja3t el touness ?
<TrackerDPP> alors comment ça va?
<Neo31> ca roule
<slimTN> eli y7eb ban ijini lel geeks-tn :D
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> n7ibb kick ^^
<slimTN> héva eli bik
<TrackerDPP> oki
<slimTN> wafa fas3et alé nemchiyou lel #geeks-tn
<slimTN> mdr
<Neo31> hhh
<David> Hi.
<nizarus> hello
<David_> I'm a very old ubuntu user..
<David_> I've just found out that there's actually a Tunisian ubuntu team
<nizarus> welcome here David_
<nizarus> our team is alive since 2007
<nizarus> ;)
<David_> Damn.. i had no idea about it, if i had i would join it..
<David_> w/e, the good thing now that the team has been re-approved in ubuntu's community
<nizarus> yep, was approved first time in 2008 and we are now re-approved for 2 years
<nizarus> David_, you live in Tunisia ?
<David_> Yap..
<nizarus> and you speak french ?
<David_> Ya..
<David_> sorry for the delay.
<nizarus> pas de soucis :)
<fellag> bonjour le monde :)
<nizarus> hello fellag
<Neo31> bonjorno everybody :)
<TrackerDPP> Salam tout le monde
<Neo31> salut TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> Comment ça va Neo31
<Neo31> ca roule a7mdoulah et toi ?
 * Neo31 brb
<Saff> salem
<Neo31> salut
<Neo31> salut Saff
<Saff> y a en tunisie des gens qui vendnt des stickers ubuntu tunisie ?
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> normalement non
<Neo31> on avais des stickers avant mais el stock wfa
<Saff> :/
<Neo31> pas sur mais je pense firas 3andou qq uns
<Saff> ok,merci en tous cas :)
<Neo31> son3 ma7alli
<Neo31> pas de koi
<Saff> hhh
<Saff> firas ?
<Saff> euuuh je connais pas bien les gens ^^'
<Neo31> je connais pas le nom
<Neo31> normalement tal9ah 3al mailing list
<Neo31> il connecte pas bcp sur le chan
<Saff> ah oké
<Saff> merci ;)
<Neo31> Saff, issatienne?
<Neo31> pas de koi
<Saff> aller je vous laisse
<Saff> ++
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> bye
<wissem> qui est sur lxde?
<wissem> ya un truc super débome que j'arrive pas à le faire :/
<wissem> ping bemawi fellag  Neo31
<Neo31> me no lxde
<ANIS> salam @ * :D
<FirasTN> slt
<wissem> salut Fanen_
<Neo31> ahla FirasTN
<wissem> salut FirasTN
<FirasTN> lébés alikom
<Neo31> 7amdoulah et toi ?
<FirasTN> lébés
<FirasTN> calme :)
<nizarus> il y a du monde ce soir :)
<FirasTN> oui
<bemawi> wissem: je viens de recevoir ton ping (je viens de me connecter)
<nizarus> personne n'a vu goldenscorp ?
<FirasTN> il a disparu :p
#ubuntu-tn 2012-04-16
<abdo> what's the meaning of IP_VS_BASE_CTL?
<elacheche_anis> abdo, ou t'as trouvé ça!
<abdo> je suis en train d'étudier le code source de keepalived
<abdo> et maintenant, je suis dans l'implementation de l'IPVS v4
<elacheche_anis> abdo, peut être tu trouveras qui peux t'aider dans la channel #keepalived
<abdo> je le considere comme le canal mort!!!!!
<abdo> aucune réponse à n'importe quelle question!!!
<abdo> :-(
<elacheche_anis> :/ désolé mais j'ai aucune idée à propos keepalived, ounis any ideas??
<abdo> merci elacheche_anis
<ounis> neither do I
<abdo> merci à tous
<DelphiWorld> salam
<DelphiWorld> salam Tux-Tn ;)
<Tux-Tn> salam DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: sava mon fr èere ?
<DelphiWorld> frère :P
<Tux-Tn> bien et toi?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: bien merci, je fait un peux de bricole pour installé debian a partir d'ssh
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, si t'as besoin d'aide pour un truc visuel je suis là
<DelphiWorld> merci Tux-Tn ;)
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: voir http://www.sgvulcan.com/installing-debian-using-only-ssh/
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: pouvez vous modifié ces fichiers pour moi? je peur de créer une movaise iso
<Tux-Tn> ok
<Tux-Tn> teamviewer?
<DelphiWorld> WOOHOO neo31 est la ;)
<neo31> ahla DelphiWorld
<neo31> comment ca va ?
<DelphiWorld> neo31: :)
<DelphiWorld> tré bien hamdoulah
<DelphiWorld> et vous?
<neo31> pas trop mal
<DelphiWorld> :)
<DelphiWorld> neo31: invite monsieur benali, je revien fain de moi inshaalah:P
<neo31> loool
<neo31> bonne idee
<DelphiWorld> neo31: hahaha
<DelphiWorld> bon soir wissem
<wissem> hello DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> wissem: ou vous êtes en tunisy ?
<wissem> à Tunis :)
<DelphiWorld> wissem: alore tel que Tux-Tn :)
<DelphiWorld> et anis tel que neo31 :D
<neo31> re
<neo31> xD
<neo31> hh
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, attention ne vas pas chez neo31 et anis
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: réson?
<neo31> lol Tux-Tn
<neo31> dima tnabbar !?
<neo31> DelphiWorld tu peut prouver le contraire a Tux-Tn :p
<DelphiWorld> neo31: LOL
<neo31> DelphiWorld = vip
<neo31> mais pourtant si tu va chez Tux-Tn
<neo31> tu passera la nuit sur le toit avec les poulets
<neo31> je reserve tjr ma place sur le toit chez Tux-Tn (ca reste kan mm mieux que passer la nuit dans la rue)
<Tux-Tn> :D
<DelphiWorld> neo31: mieu je doit alé chez #ubuntu-tn ;)
<Tux-Tn> neo31, c'est mieux que de dormir par terre (aka oix) :D
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, si tu viens début mai tu pourra rencontrer richard stallman :D
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: qui sa ?
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, le père de Gnu
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, et du free software
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: ah
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: j'ai booté; mais je voi rien
<DelphiWorld> il n'a pas demandé dhcp
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, arf
<Tux-Tn> j'ai suivi le tuto
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: oui... pas toi :)
 * DelphiWorld slaps neo31 around a bit with a large trout
#ubuntu-tn 2012-04-17
<abdo> what's the meaning of alpha mode when we check real servers?
<bestanr>  
<bestanr> ml
#ubuntu-tn 2012-04-18
<DelphiWorld> salam:)
 * DelphiWorld slaps neo31__ around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> salut Tux-Tn
<DelphiWorld> http://live.vobradio.org:8000/live.m3u
<DelphiWorld> good night;)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-04-20
<aminosamigos> elacheche_anis:  wassup ?
<elacheche_anis> ahla aminos :) wine 7ayik yé wildi!
<elacheche_anis> aminosamigos,
<aminosamigos> walah hani
<aminosamigos> il conction 9asset :p wrabi ynoub 3leya bmoyen behi 5ali trj
<aminosamigos> trj3
<elacheche_anis> inchallah..
<elacheche_anis> ija en privé aminosamigos
<mezen> bonsoir
<mezen> Prochaine réunion le dimanche --/--/-- à --h <- pouvez vous être plus précis ?
#ubuntu-tn 2012-04-21
<FaroukBA> hello :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-04-22
<kandy> salem
<Tux-Tn> hello kandy
<kandy> je suis nouveau ici
<kandy> donc que dois-je faire ?
<Tux-Tn> kandy, tu connais ubuntu ?
<kandy> oui .. enfait j'ai participé hier au install party
<kandy> et je l'ai installé en duel boot
<Tux-Tn> kandy, c'est bon t'as aucun problème pour le moment avec ?
<kandy> non au contraire ! je l’apprécie trop ... et mm j'encourage mes potes pour l'ntallé !
<Tux-Tn> cool
<Tux-Tn> bon si tu veux être plus actif dans la communauté tunisienne des utilisateurs d'ubuntu
<Tux-Tn> tu peux t'inscrire dans la mailing list si tu l'es pas déjà
<Tux-Tn> et aussi entrer dans le groupe facebook , liker la page, suivre le compte twitter et venir sur irc
<kandy> bon pour la page du facebook c'est fait mais j'ai pas de twitter
<Tux-Tn> c'est pas grave
<kandy> mais por l'irc que dois-je faire ?
<Tux-Tn> ceci est le canal irc
<Tux-Tn> tu peux y venir parfois si t'as des problèmes
<kandy> oui je sais
<Tux-Tn> ya aussi les canaux irc des autres communauté
<kandy> mais pour faire un compte ... :/
<Tux-Tn> euh normalement pas besoin de compte
<Tux-Tn> mais si tu veux enregistrer ton pseudo
<kandy> oui je veu le faire
<Tux-Tn> tu fais //msg nickserv register pass email
<Tux-Tn>  /msg*
<kandy> merci :)
<Tux-Tn> kandy, t'es le bienvenue , t'es inscris sur la mailing list?
<kandy> non pas encore
<Tux-Tn> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-tn si tu veux le faire
<kandy> oui bien sur
<Tux-Tn> tu reçevra quelques mails par semaine voir plus
<Tux-Tn> si tu veux te désinscrire un jour tu utilise le même lien
<kandy> help
<kandy> salut tt le monde
<kandy> brabbi j'ai besoin d'une presentation pour le Ubuntu
<kandy> pour mieux convaincre mes amis
<kandy> à l'utiliser au lieu du win
<elacheche_anis> Salam @ *
<elacheche_anis> amine_ja, happy to see you around ;) :D
<neo31> salut elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> neo31, :)
<neo31> wsilt !?
<neo31> xD
<neo31> walla beyet fel kosk!?
<amine_ja> salemou 3alaykom
<amine_ja> dsl anis ma fé9téch bih msg
<amine_ja> fibéli ya3mél bip wala 1e chose du genre , :p
<elacheche_anis> loool neo31.. amine_ja normalement xchat fait des bips et des notification, juste vérifie la config ;)
<amine_ja> c ce ke je vi1 de le faire mnt :)
<kandy> salut tt le monde
<kandy> brabbi mafamach presentation 7adhra lil ubuntu
<neo31> brb
<kandy> pour mieux convaincre
<amine_ja> kandy fé une recherche sur slideshare.com
<kandy> mes amis bich ywalliw yesta3emlou ubuntu 5ater 9ad mana7ki
<kandy> lezem tkoun mnadhma les idées :)
<elacheche_anis> kandy, c'est pour convaincre tes amis ou l'utiliser dans un exposer???
<kandy> nn just pour les convaincre
<elacheche_anis> kandy, tu trouveras tout nos présentation dans notre wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/
<kandy> merci :)
<elacheche_anis> il manque que les présentations récentes, attention kandy tu dois respecter les licences des présentations ;)
<kandy> oui bien sure ça c'est sure !
<kandy> je vais just prendre quelques examples pas plus
<amine_ja> fama +eur exemple pr convaincre
<amine_ja> ménha énou ubuntu + léger
<kandy> comme ( desolé mais rani jdid .. :p )
<amine_ja> par exemple les logiciel ki consomme dé resource f windows
<amine_ja> sur linux ils sont +rapide
<amine_ja> é ça ce voi surtt o nivo dé emulateur
<kandy> oui :)
<kandy> merci :)
<elacheche_anis> +1 amine_ja
<FaroukBF> klem kasa7 :)
<amine_ja> :p
#ubuntu-tn 2013-04-21
<proby> mathamech reunion ?
#ubuntu-tn 2014-04-14
<_fakher> ping
#ubuntu-tn 2014-04-16
<Neo31> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/apt-cacher
<neotron-ubuntist> neotron-ubuntist:
<neotron-ubuntist> Neo31:
<Neo31> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/apt-cacher
<Neo31> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/apt-cacher
<Neo31> ahla Na3iL
<Na3iL> ahla Neo31 labés :D
<Neo31> good :)
<Na3iL> cool :D
<illusio> hello world();
<Na3iL> printf "hello illusio xD";
<aldi-le-roi> hi all
<Na3iL> heyy aldi-le-roi
<aldi-le-roi> how are you na3il
<illusio> yo Na3iL
<Na3iL> fine :) and u
<aldi-le-roi> fine :D
<illusio> fine
<neotron-ubuntist> hi
<Na3iL> hey neotron-ubuntist hows u
<neotron-ubuntist> mark
<illusio> give him a slam-dunk
<neotron-ubuntist> Na3iL malla mark
<Na3iL> xD mafhemtekech
<neotron-ubuntist> hahaha
<Na3iL> XD
<illusio> Na3il he is the founder of ubu-tn
<neotron-ubuntist> مارك شاتلوورث معاك
<elacheche> Hey trollers x)
<illusio> hello :)
<neotron-ubuntist> hhhh
<Na3iL> hahahaha xD
<Na3iL> elacheche, hello bro
<elacheche> hey Na3iL :)
<neotron-ubuntist> hhhh
<Na3iL> xDD
<bemawi> 14.04 serait out jeudi
<bemawi> j'ose espérer que kmail et mplayer fonctionneront à ce moment :D
<elacheche> bemawi, je pense qu'ils fontionnent déjà :) On a essayé le nouvelle LTS durant la UGJ.. Et pour une Beta2 c'est vraiment stable.. Rien n'a craché..
<elacheche> 1JTAAFJPV, jolie nickname x)
<1JTAAFJPV> elacheche: lol, c'etait changé par thunderbid or irc server sans mon attention
<elacheche> lejenome1, I know :) :) ça doit être Thundierbird qui a fait ça pas le serveur :/
<elacheche> Sinon pourquoi tu utilise thunderbird pour irc?
<lejenome1> je l'utilise pour mes email, FB, twitter, ..., plus facile à maintenir
<bemawi> elacheche: bin, kubuntu 14.04 y'a encore des petits soucis, genre akonadi qui part en vrile, mplayer qui dit MPlayer crashed by bad usage of CPU/FPU/RAM. [recompil me !!!]
<elacheche> bemawi, oups :/ Emm j'ai jamais utilisé Kubuntu.. → je l'ai oublié x) xD
<bemawi> je n'utiliserais pas ubuntu :p
<bemawi> nah :p (me boude)
<elacheche> Bah moi aussi bemawi :p j'utilise pas Ubuntu qui est livrer par Canonical :p j'utilise une installation minimal et j'ai installer X et mes apps preférer :) :D → pas de unity :D
<bemawi> elacheche: http://bemawi.com/tmp/succès_d_erreur.png
<elacheche> lejenome1, essaie de gérer tout via la cli :D
 * bemawi oui, sans https, je passerais en gpg prochainement :p
<elacheche> LoooL bemawi can't find out if it's an error or a success window x)
<bemawi> elacheche: nan, kubuntu
<elacheche> :V
<bemawi> je pense que ça survient quand kate n'arrive pas à ouvrir un fichier distant, faute de connexion internet
<elacheche> Emmm maybe
<bemawi> le soucis survenant après un simple "reboot" -> boot -> réouverture des applis restés ouvertes
<bemawi> le wifi "fonctionnant mal" (je dois presser "éteindre le wifi" dans l'apli puis "scanner reseau" pour choisir et me loguer (youppii))
<bemawi> kate n'arrive pas à ouvrir mes fichiers, et donc, je supposes que ce message veut m'en informer ;)
<elacheche> C'est bizarre :o T'as essayé de faire des màj? sinon ça peut être que les fichiers de config sous home sont endommagé..
<bemawi> je màg régulièrement :)
<bemawi> je suis sur la 14.04 depuis 1 mois :)
<elacheche> :V
<bemawi> impossible de migrer de la 11.04 à 12.04 ou même 13.04, mais y'a pas eu de soucis pour la pre beta 14.04, va comprendre :)
<elacheche> Oups x)
<Na3iL> Ubuntu 14.04 will be released tomorrow, get your computer/VirtualBox ready, and save this link for later use → http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html
#ubuntu-tn 2014-04-17
<tkm88> ChanServ:pinf
<tkm88> ping @all
<SalahMessaoud> pong tkm88
<SalahMessaoud> ^^
<elacheche> hey guys! :)
<tkm88> alors la 14.04 c'est pour aujourd'hui non ?
<elacheche> Euuuuh, oui.. Bah pour moi j'ai déjà migré durant la UGJ.. Peut être je migrerai mon desktop de travail prochainnement aussi.. Mais pas aujourd'hui :D
<SalahMessaoud> apache sur 14.04 c'est la version 2.4 ?
<tkm88> elacheche: Je vois ! moi j'attend l'ISO pour migrer mon laptop ... une LTS de 5 ans c'est trop tentant ! :D
<tkm88> SalahMessaoud: 2.4.7-1ubuntu4
<SalahMessaoud> :(
<elacheche> tkm88, le ISO alternate?? Canonical génére encore les alternates?
<SalahMessaoud> pas cool
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, 12.04 est encore supporter jusqu'a 17.04 :) Alors tu peux laisser tombé pour l'instant :)
<tkm88> elacheche: yep
<elacheche> Personnement je migre pas mes serveur maintenant.. pour les 12.04 je vais continuer à faire les màj, et pour les 10.04 je vais attendre la 14.04.1 :)
<tkm88> SalahMessaoud: pourquoi ?
<elacheche> tkm88, Pour mes PC (laptop et desktop de travail) je fais pas du upgrade standard :p alors j'attend pas les iso :)
<SalahMessaoud> pas stable avec Drupal
<SalahMessaoud> configuration differentes
<elacheche> s/Personnement/Personnelement/
<tkm88> elacheche: j'ai compris ! entre ubuntu et toi ... c'est trés personnelle .. :p
<elacheche> tkm88, yep :) J'aime le "core" mes pas les "vaitement" et les "accessoires" :p alors j'ai choisi je faire le "re-looking" :p x)
<tkm88> elacheche: looool
<elacheche> x) :)
<davlefou> elacheche, migre tes serveurs, c'est risqués
<elacheche> Yep.. C'est pourquoi je vais bien planifier ça, j'ai encore 3 ans :p x)
<davlefou> elacheche, Eh bien, cela depend combien de temps tu prévoir de conserver ton serveur. Mais tu dois prévoir qu'il explose, il y a toujours un risque d'une chose se passe mal. Contrairement à un poste utilisateur, beaucoup de personne ne dépende
<davlefou>  /ne/en/g
<elacheche> Yep t'as raison.. Bah pendant ces 3 ans ou je change tout le serveur.. sinon pour le reste j'ai les trucs critiques sur un autre DD.. :)
<davlefou> La tunisie est bien placé, 2h pour être opérationnel!
<davlefou> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
#ubuntu-tn 2014-04-18
<pr-nizar> Salut les gens! ^^
#ubuntu-tn 2014-04-19
<davlefou> Salut,
<bemawi> Na3iL: moui ?
#ubuntu-tn 2014-04-20
<An0nyme> ع السلامة
#ubuntu-tn 2015-04-16
<manels> hi
<elacheche_anis> Hi manels! You're early x)
<d4rk-5c0rp> hi manels
<elacheche_anis> Bonsoir les gars :)
<elacheche_anis> manels, can we wait until 10pm? maybe someone else will show up :)
<manels> ok
<elacheche_anis> Bonsoir basma.. basma de isetkr ou je me trompe?
<elacheche_anis> ok manels
<basma> yes anis
<elacheche_anis> Hey there :) :D
<elacheche_anis> Happy to see you around :)
<basma> oui j'ai voulu avoir une idée sur la formation au isetG car déjà je suis entrain de préparer une formation par loin de celle proposé par manel
<basma> merci anis
<elacheche_anis> Magnifique.. je suis ici pour discuter plus ce que manels veut faire.. et expliquer les points flous..
<basma> oui et c pour cette raison j'en suis aussi pour comprendre :)
<elacheche_anis> manels, je viens de créer la page wiki de l'event, la page contient un template du planning, avec les sujets que t'as prpopsé sur la ML, voilà le lien → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/EventISETGb15.xx
<manels> super
 * elacheche_anis didn't speak French for a while so please forgive him if there is any mistakes :)
<manels> je vais le lire
<elacheche_anis> Take your time :)
<manels> so now we wait to know who is coming ??
<elacheche_anis> Nope :) Ce qui est dans la page wiki ce n'est qu'une proposition de ma part baser sur mes expérince précédentes.. J'aimerai bien savoir ce que vous penser faire.. Aussi des réponses à mes questions du email :)
<elacheche_anis> De même, si t'as des questions je suis ici pour répondre :)
<elacheche_anis> Juste il faut noter que pour les présentaiton on reserver 45 min max et pour les ateliers 60 min minimum.. Generalement on fait 1 seul atelier → l'install party.. Le planing peut être changer sans problème..
<manels> je veux que les étudiant commence à utiliser le ubuntu surtout que au niveau de l'administration rèseaux c'est presque le système d'exploitation le plus utilisé
<manels> pour le transport et l’hébergement je doit savoir combien de personnes vont venir pour planifier administrativement
<manels> sinon pour la date malheureusement ya plusieurs journées donc ya peu être pas trop de date libre
<manels> à l'isetg
<elacheche_anis> manels, pour mieux organiser la dscution on termine les paragraphe par EOF :) → LE public cible sont des étudiants, je peux savoir les spécialité?
<elacheche_anis> EOF
<manels> le public sont les étudiants du département STIC science technologie d'information et de communication EOF
<manels> mais ca sera accessible  pour les autre université aussi s'ils veulent venir EOF
<elacheche_anis> OK, On va viser des dibutants alors.. Concernant les dates, ce qui me concerne je suis capable d'être present que durant un samedi, dans les meilleurs cas un vendredi + un samedi, mais pas plus (d'ailleur pour celà il me faut un congé x) :D ).. Concernant les sujets, je suis capable d'assurer tout les sujets prposer (dès qu'on vise des débutant).. biensur je vais essayer d'avoir d'autre personnes avec moi.. ça c'est à reg
<elacheche_anis> ler sur la ML..
<elacheche_anis> EOF
<d4rk-5c0rp> !
<elacheche_anis> go ahead d4rk-5c0rp
<d4rk-5c0rp> je suis aussi capable d'etre present le samedi
<d4rk-5c0rp> je peux assurer une formation sur ubuntu touch soit une petite presentation sur la migration vers les logiciels libres à partir de ma petite experience personnelle peut etre
<d4rk-5c0rp> EOF
<elacheche_anis> manels, encore là? EOF
<manels> ouii
<manels> pour les conferences et les ateliers qui va presenté quoi ??
<manels> EOF
<elacheche_anis> manels, nous avons 8 propositions, d4rk-5c0rp propose 2 de plus :) on doit fixer la durée de la journée et les dates, pour que les membres peuvent décider s'il peuvent présenter quelques chose ou pas..
<elacheche_anis> manels, les conférenciers travaillent ou ont des examins.. Alors il est important de fixer la date avant.. Et il est hyper important d'avoir plusieurs propositions de la date pour pouvoir avoir le plus des membres dispo.. Sinon on va termine à faire l'event seul avec d4rk-5c0rp :D
<elacheche_anis> eof
<manels> les samdi libre c'est le 24 avril le 30 mai ( arrêt de cour )
<manels> EOF
<elacheche_anis> ouch :D tu pense que Y aura du public pour le 30? EOF
<manels> je ne sais pas trop mais y'a des étudiants intéressés
<manels> EOF
<elacheche_anis> OK, on va essayer de trouver du mondre pour le 24.. Je pense que d4rk-5c0rp est dispo pour le 24 aussi..
<d4rk-5c0rp> yup
<manels> ki a  participé à enig 11.11 ??? EOF
<elacheche_anis> Dès que notre public cible sont des débutants alors ça sera mieux de bien choisir les sujets..
<elacheche_anis> J'ai participé à ENIG11.11 :) c'était magnifique :).. BTW je suis un administrateur système et réseaux.. Tu me permet de proposer un programme adapter au novices?
<elacheche_anis> EOF
<manels> d'accord , M brahim Gaabeb est à gabès il pourrai participé aussi  EOF
<elacheche_anis> Tu pense faire des présentations académique? Je pense qu'on doit avoir plusieurs workshops à la place d'un seul.. Mais ça nous aurons besoin d'internet
<elacheche_anis> eof
<volkovmqx> Bonsoir tous le monde
<elacheche_anis> à ENIG on a eu que des problèmes avec internet, on a pas pu faire les ateliers comme il faut.. si y a pas de problème d'internet à iset je peux penser à plusieurs ateliers :) Bonsoir volkovmqx EOF
<manels> d'accord pour l'internet je vais m'assurer de la connexion avant votre arrivé . Bonsoir volkovmqx EOF
<manels> Pour l'internet c'est bon mais la qualité de service en Tunisie c'est toujours un soucis franchement, de toute façon je vais m'assurer de la connexion
<manels> EOF
<elacheche_anis> OK.. On cherche la stabilité :) pas plus :) 4Mbits/s peuvent faire l'affaire, si c'est stable :)
<volkovmqx> Bon, quoi de neuf? quelle est la date selectionné ? est ce que vous avez trouvez des formateurs cms  ?
<elacheche_anis> volkovmqx, un instant stp
<elacheche_anis> manels, pour les sujets, tu veux qu'on cherche le monde pour les sujets proposer ou je prépare un planning oritenté administration système? → ça sera generalement des ateliers d'initiation à l'utilisation de la cli et la gestion d'un serveur..
<elacheche_anis> on discute encore volkovmqx, pour la date on va essayer que ça doit le 2EOF
<elacheche_anis> 24
<manels> un planing orientè administration systéme ca sera mieux ils sont des futur technicien donc ca sera plus pratique pour eux
<elacheche_anis> eof
<manels> EOF
<elacheche_anis> Juste pour avoir une information plus claire.. C'est possible d'avoir un event durant 1 seul journée? je veux pas qu'on se trouve dans une situation qu'on doit avoir d'hebergement
<elacheche_anis> EOF
<the_illusionist> !
<elacheche_anis> the_illusionist, welcome, introduce yourself, I don't recognize the nickname :)
<the_illusionist> hello this is semah :)
<the_illusionist> sorry to be late
<elacheche_anis> Oups x) forgive me :)
<the_illusionist> nap
<the_illusionist> how could i help ?
<elacheche_anis> Let me brief you..
<manels> on pourra faire notre max dans une journée :) EOF
<elacheche_anis> We have 1 date → 24 next weekend, manels targets are future SysAdmins :) So will try to create a planning based on IT workshops.. I think that  you're in :D
<elacheche_anis> manels, the_illusionist is a former ENIG student and a good IT guy :)
<elacheche_anis> EOF
<the_illusionist> yes i m in
<elacheche_anis> Just a question for the_illusionist do you think that I'll find a way to go to gabes the morning and go home at the end of the day?
<elacheche_anis> eof
<manels> i am ex  ENIG student GCR too EOF
<the_illusionist> i think i will find a good path
<manels> it depends from where you are coming actually :) EOF
<elacheche_anis> OK.. volkovmqx as you can see we're planing to change the plan for an IT oriented event.. Do you have any questions?
<elacheche_anis> eof
<volkovmqx> bon, how can i help :D
<elacheche_anis> Emm.. I'll tell you.. What I'll do now is to figure out a new planning then I'll share it on the ML with a summary of this meeting.. Then everyone can tell us (on the ML) which workshop he can help with :)
<volkovmqx> cool ! looking forward
<elacheche_anis> manels, I need to know our deadline to confirm the members list
<elacheche_anis> pour qu'on peut confirmer la prise en charge du transport au min :)
<elacheche_anis> EOF
<manels> lundi je doit avoir la liste finale EOF
<elacheche_anis> You're kidding ? :D x) So OK, I'll have 4 days to create and confirm the planning and the members..
<elacheche_anis> OK then.. I'll share all those information on the ML asap..
<elacheche_anis> Are we done yet?
<elacheche_anis> Any questions? Ideas? remarks? before ending this meeting?
<manels> not for me :)
<manels> EOF
<elacheche_anis> Don't think so :) So as I said I'll try to create the planning and share a summary of this meeting on the ML asap.. After that if there is any questions we can discuss that on the ML.. And/OR planning an other IRC meeting.. Anyway I'm almost 24/7 on irc so you can come here anytime and ask anything.. Thanks for being here tonight..
<elacheche_anis> EOF
#ubuntu-tn 2015-04-17
<Ridley5> on parle avec des talkie-walkie sur ce channel
<elacheche_anis> hello r001
<r001> hello elacheche
<elacheche_anis> How are you doing?
<ubuntiste-msakni> hich-em, seul 3 personnes ont voté.. le quorum c'est 7! J'ai planifier un appel à une réunion du moi de MAI, je prépare encore le planning de la réunion, je recommande qu'on ajoute ta demande à la liste des choses à discuter..
#ubuntu-tn 2016-04-18
<Na3iL> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-04-21
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> #Ubuntu 16.04 (#Xenial #Xerus) is now available to #download via http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/   #ISO #Torrent #Desktop #Server
<pavlushka> o/ elacheche !
<pavlushka> o/ all
<elacheche> o/ pavlushka
<pavlushka> elacheche: is it true that its out?
<elacheche> Yep, check the link :)
<nizarus> et comme d'hab des erreurs d'index dans mirror.tn :/
<nizarus> uniquement la beta 2 : http://ubuntu.mirror.tn/releases/16.04/ :/
<elacheche> nizarus: This mirror was last verified on 2016-04-20. → We need to wait the next sync & probe to know what's really in there :/ :/
<MarwenDo> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> o/ MarwenDo
#ubuntu-tn 2017-04-17
<Dro> bjr
<nizarus> bjr
<praisethemoon> Good morning
<elacheche> Morning folks..
<praisethemoon> hey elacheche
<praisethemoon> you don't seem to happy
<praisethemoon> as if it is monday
 * praisethemoon chuckles
<elacheche> Is it Monday! o_O x(
<praisethemoon> that's right, hehe
<davlefou> Bjr, café?
<davlefou> Aujourd'hui, c'est chocolat!!! Vive le multiculturalisme!
<elacheche> davlefou: :)
<elacheche> I didn't watch all of this yet, but I should share it here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0y0oXU8YNk
<elacheche> Vim Is The Perfect IDE http://coderoncode.com/tools/2017/04/16/vim-the-perfect-ide.html
<nizarus> elacheche: le mail qui envoi le spam n'est pas inscrit sur la ML ?
<elacheche> nizarus: Le mail que tu a fait le forward ne continet pas d'@ mail.. il cotnient que le nom de la personne..
<nizarus> Ah ! j'ai pas fait attention
<elacheche> Aussi, j'ai pas eu un mail de la part de la ML avec ce sujet..
<nizarus> voilà les sources https://bin.op.tn/?55fbe6cf8d23d080#NsKDHTq/RJ/vAefBbGq/actJf7luQQ0QZ7GvLYuui5I=
<elacheche> C'est pourquoi j'ai demander les sources, pour regarder comment tu as eu le mail hors-ML
<elacheche> OK, c'est pas notmal ça.. Je vais analyser plus les headers que tu partage avant de pouvoir dire qu'est ce quec'est passé..
<elacheche> nizarus: l'@ mail est inscrit dans notre ML.. Mais je comprends, pourquoi tu as le mail, et je l'ai pas eu.. L'anti-spam de la ML bloque déjà 2 mail de la part de la même @, mais pas le mail que t'as eu
<nizarus> ok.
<elacheche> Selon les headers des sources, le mail a était bien transmis vers la ML.. mais je comprends pas comment tu l'as eu.. :/ Même dans mes spams j'ai pas ce mail.. Je regarde encore les sources
<elacheche> Sinon, t'as raison, je dois bloquer cette personne..
<elacheche> C'est encore plus bizarre, le mail est dans le serveur d'archive..
<elacheche> et j'ai aucune trace de ce mail sur mon inbox, spam ou trash.. :/
<nizarus> c'est pas google qui filtre en plus ?
<elacheche> Google filtre, mais d'habitude, et logiquement, il envoi vers les spams.. Il supprime pas des emails avant même qu'ils tombent dans mon inbox ou spams :/
<davlefou> Google est a éviter, ses filtres fond un carnage!
<elacheche> nizarus: nzoueidi davlefou https://www.xudongz.com/blog/2017/idn-phishing/
<davlefou> xn--80ak6aa92e.com
<davlefou> http://xn--80ak6aa92e.com
<elacheche> Yep
<nizarus> Oh ! c'est grave ce truc !
<davlefou> nizarus, problématique de l'anglais avec l'ASCII.
<elacheche> davlefou: Not only English! That's Latin!
<davlefou> Ascii 128 avant d'avoir l'étendu a 256.
<nizarus> http://صيادة.تونس/
<davlefou> Cela dit quand on ipv6 a déjà 20 ans!
<davlefou> Cela dit quand on vois que ipv6 a déjà 20 ans!
<nzoueidi> o/ elacheche nizarus davlefou and others
<nzoueidi> I checked my local INBOX and spam folders, brini_med sent 2 mails and 1 reply in a thread. He is a teacher in Mahdia. 2 mails are totally spam :/ I don't know why
<praisethemoon> the question is, does it matter?
<praisethemoon> Just asking
<elacheche>  praisethemoon Yes, we like to keep the ML healthy..
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Did you got the email he sent yesterday? The one that nizarus replied to
<nizarus> nzoueidi: oui je confirme que je reçois beaucoup de mails de cette personne
<elacheche> nzoueidi:  I did not got that one.. The 1st email I got was the one from nizarus
<nizarus> je pense que son mail est piraté
<praisethemoon> I'm not talking about that, but no problem
<elacheche> praisethemoon: What are you talking about then x)
<praisethemoon> who the guy is and what he does
<elacheche> Oh! That! Yes, that matters too :) Imagine if you were him! If one day you (somehow) disappear, and somehow, after years, you start spamming my inbox via personal emails and via the ML, I would've share the information about your identity and what was probably wrong with the future people whou'll be here at that future moment :)
<nzoueidi> Back, nope I didn't got his mail of yesterday
<nzoueidi> praisethemoon: I am not gathering any private infos! It is already shared in the ML! x)
<elacheche> That confirms that Gmail did something with that email, other than putting it in the Spams dir
<nizarus> elacheche: you should leave the G of GAFAM :p
<nzoueidi> Yep, elacheche you are not planning to switch the ML to a moderate one. I mean like what we do in the UBM ML..
<nizarus> ou du moins l'utiliser de moins en moins :p
<nizarus> Le domaine elacheche.tn est libre pour l'instant ;-)
<elacheche> nizarus: No! It's a public ML, and we should keep it that way :)
<nizarus> elacheche: je ne parle pas de la ML mais de ton mail
<elacheche> nizarus: I was planning the migration for 6 months x) Still have time issues, I can't start a such project without having the good amount of free time to manage..
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, i didn't mean it that way
<praisethemoon> :(
<nizarus> so who is on mastodon ?
<nizarus> davlefou à déjà plusieurs comptes :p
<nizarus> nzoueidi: Linagora a déjà un compte https://framapiaf.org/@LINAGORA :p
<davlefou> nizarus, je suis...
<nzoueidi> praisethemoon: No problem :D
<nzoueidi> nizarus: then I need to create one too :D
<nizarus> :-)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-04-18
<praisethemoon> good morning
<pavlushka> .grab praisethemoon
<u-la-la> quote added: <praisethemoon> good morning
<praisethemoon> ohayo pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hello praisethemoon :)
<praisethemoon> how are you today?
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: good and tired :)
<praisethemoon> aww
<praisethemoon> x)
<praisethemoon> what time is it there?
<Dro> .grab pavlushka
<u-la-la> quote added: <pavlushka> praisethemoon: good and tired :)
<Dro> bjr
<praisethemoon> bonjour Dro
<Dro> kayfa l7al
<praisethemoon> terribly good
<praisethemoon> guess i caught cold
<praisethemoon> :(
<Dro> lol
<plof> Dro:
<Dro> plof:
<plof> Dro: Is your laptop slow?
<Dro> plof, no why?
<plof> Because it is old.
<Dro> lol
<Dro> aha a windows guy here! :D
<Dro> plof, anyway it don't seem to be older than yours
<plof> Dro: Yes :D
<plof> Dro: Windows is free software when you know how to read binary blobs like Neo xD
<Dro> hmmmm
<fwhcat> yo
<fwhcat> Hey praisethemoon
<davlefou> Bonjour, cela va les gars?
<Dro> bonjour davlefou , ça roule et toi ? :)
<davlefou> Je vais bien.
<davlefou> mais internet fais la samba!
<Dro> lol
<davlefou> Bof...
<fwhcat> Salut a tous
<davlefou> fwhcat, Bonjour,
<Dro> fwhcat, salut à toi! :D
<fwhcat> Comment allez-vous ?
<fwhcat> salut praisethemoon :)
<praisethemoon> yoo fwhcat !
<praisethemoon> Long time no see :]
<praisethemoon> How are you?
<fwhcat> I'm great
<fwhcat> And you ?
<elacheche> Anyone upgraded to Ubuntu 17.04 yet?
<fwhcat> Not yet. Still using the 16.04 lts
<fwhcat> (on my server)
<elacheche> I won't recommand upgrading servers to a non-LTS version.. Desktops maybe.. Personnal ones at least
 * praisethemoon switched to ubuntugnome
<praisethemoon> #gnome_life
<fwhcat> Yeah, you better migrate directly to it :)
<fwhcat> or install another distro like ArchLinux :D
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I'm happy for you :) You finally understand that KDE is no good for health :p
<praisethemoon> no kde is life
<praisethemoon> i just have hardware trouble with my nvidia gpu
<praisethemoon> x)
<elacheche> You could"ve wait for Ubuntu 18.04 praisethemoon :) It'll be shipped with Gnome.. And probably the Ubuntu Gome project will be dead by then..
<fwhcat> dead ?
<fwhcat> how so ?
<fwhcat> You think they'll all leave and go to KDE / Plasma ? :D
<praisethemoon> fwhcat, u didn't hear the news?
<praisethemoon> bye bye unity
<elacheche> Ubuntu will uses Gnome as default, so I guess that the Ubuntu GNOME project will be merged to the Ubuntu upstream, and as the official release is Gnome based, there is no need for a Ubuntu Gnome Remix!!
<fwhcat> Oh sorry. You said "Ubuntu gnome" I thought you meant Gnome will be dead by then xDDDD
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> Nah! For the next 5, maybe 10 or 15 years, Gnome will be the leader.. Unless the Yunit guys manage to port it to Wayland and manage to get back users
<fwhcat> I'm using Plasma right now.
<fwhcat> Don't even know if it uses Wayland or Xorg or both xD
<elacheche> Ubuntu?
<fwhcat> Nope. Arch.
<fwhcat> and testing repository activated
<fwhcat> It works like a charm
<elacheche> 98% it's Xorg
<fwhcat> 4.10.10-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Apr 12 18:50:28 CEST 2017 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<elacheche> Did you ever installed Wayland?
<fwhcat> It installed with Gnome yes
<elacheche> Oh!
<fwhcat> but then I installed Plasma and I don't use gnome anymore
<elacheche> I have no idea then :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche, remember our day with linux-mint?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: when was that?
<fwhcat> I used Linux Mint... in 2008/2009
<praisethemoon> i meant fwhcat
<praisethemoon> XDDDD
 * elacheche BRB.. Time to go home x(
<fwhcat> K cya.
<fwhcat> hahaha praisethemoon
<elacheche> See you in an hour or so..
<praisethemoon> alrught see ya x)
<fwhcat> yeah well I remember Mint experience
<fwhcat> It was quite pleasant actually.
<fwhcat> (coming from Ubuntu)
<fwhcat> Maybe just.... to much UI and not enough Terminal stuff :P
<praisethemoon> Wait
<praisethemoon> we were not friends back then
<praisethemoon> or were we?
<fwhcat> We were.
<fwhcat> Don't you remember we played MTA 0.5 together on Vice City ?
<praisethemoon> exactly
<praisethemoon> xD
<praisethemoon> i recall we had huge impact on mint IR
<praisethemoon> IRC
<praisethemoon> we were always there
<fwhcat> Forgot that irc part.
<fwhcat> Sorry.
<fwhcat> I experience some memory troubles (too much cleaning and keeping most important stuff) xDDD
<fwhcat> I know by heart LXC and docker commands
<fwhcat> but forgot that Mint IRC. See ? xD
<praisethemoon> x)
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2017-04-20
<Dro> bonjour
<davlefou> Bonjour, café bue viennoiserie mangé!
<davlefou> Reste que le plaisir du taf!
<Dro> praisethemorning
<praisethemoon> x)
<praisethemoon> good morning \o/
<Dro> good praising /o\
<praisethemoon> ur praising the wrong way, ur hands should be up
<praisethemoon> Dro, http://s2.n4g.com/news/1891293_0.jpg
<Dro> hahah good praiser
<praisethemoon> Dro, do you play games?
<Dro> praisethemoon, No!
<Dro> I just play with people minds
<praisethemoon> hmm that's evil :/
#ubuntu-tn 2017-04-21
<davlefou> Bonsoir! Steg de merde!
<plof> davlefou: If we look at things we may see you doing things wrong the same the people you criticize. Is you linux config the perfect one? Is your code secure and performant? How much is your room organised? If you look at it, you maybe an image of the devil you hate the most!
<davlefou> plof, pardon?
<plof> davlefou: I can't explain the plain!
<davlefou> La Steg m'a cramé une carté réseau de plus! Raz le bol!
<plof> Tunisians always criticize the other, he who is them. You may have used a power regulator in your house.
<plof> PCI ports have nothing to do with STEG other than the Motherboard itself.
#ubuntu-tn 2017-04-22
<davlefou> Cela a un rapport avec le fait qu'il y a des coupure d'éléctricité!
<Dro> hi
<davlefou> Bjr,
<elacheche> Salut!
<davlefou> elacheche, Bsr, tu as réussi à récupérer tes clés!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-04-23
<visitor1091> Kadhi86
<elacheche> Pas encore davlefou
<davlefou> elacheche, elles vont être volé...
<elacheche> davlefou: Si c'est pas déjà le cas.. :( Mais j'ai pas eu de temps libre pour aller les chercher :(
#ubuntu-tn 2018-04-20
 * elacheche is compiling Linux kernel upstream for his Gentoo box xD
#ubuntu-tn 2019-04-16
<elacheche> Evening folks :)
